

Facebook C++ Conference Live Blogging - ramisayar
http://ramisayar.com/fb-cpp-conf/

======
Jabbles
There is something odd about seeing the world's greatest software engineers
show off their new string_to_int function.

Why are so many conversions needed? " _they have many protocols that store
ints as strings_ " why?

~~~
ramisayar
They use facebook ids everywhere which are integers represented as strings.

------
fjdsofjidos
more useful than live blogging
<https://github.com/boostcon/cppnow_presentations_2012>

------
mappu
The dynamic class is a cool idea, i'm glad it's faster for their use case, and
it's nice to have canonical implementations of format and json_parse. Aside
from that, seems pretty unnoteworthy - Does this fit into HipHop, or do
Facebook have another large C++ project?

~~~
ramisayar
This all fits into Folly: The Facebook Open Source Library.
<https://github.com/facebook/folly>

